# Stainless Steel Bbq



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I need some help replacing my old bbq - after 12yrs she finally ready to retire.

I really do not care about brand but I am looking for stainless steel burners & grills - basically everything stainless









I will be in Rochester NY for a few days visiting the Strong National Kids Center and figure that I would pick one up while in the area. Stainless Steel BBQ are expensive in Canada.

I came across this one from Costco - Coleman 8300 for $999 reg $1899 ($900 coupon)














but I cannot find a costco in the area?







That is the kind of deal I cam looking for. For any Outbackers that live in the area... any good local BBQ dealers you can recommend. (Buffalo to Rochester)

Any suggestion on make or model would be welcomed as well. I am planning on keeping this BBQ employed for at least 10-20 years.

Thor


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

Thor said:


> I need some help replacing my old bbq - after 12yrs she finally ready to retire.
> 
> I really do not care about brand but I am looking for stainless steel burners & grills - basically everything stainless
> 
> ...


Just remember... the stainless on the outside of the barbeque will not look nearly as nice as it does when you bring it home in a season or so... specially up here!!!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I love my Vermont castings one from home depot! 4 burner stainless
I looked at a lot and they are really made well.
The lids don't flex like almost all the others.
And the best part is........It's Canadian! You should be able to get parts for life.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The Vermont Castings model from Costco and the Jenn-Air model from Lowes are made by the same company. They are both the biggest bang for the buck in high quality, all-stainless grills. Similar models at the boutique BBQ stores will sell for at least double.

I personally have the 5 burner model Jenn-Air (biggest) from Lowes and am still very pleased with it. Unlike alot of the imposters it's a true all stainless grill. Take a magnet and try to get it to stick anywhere on the grill. Now compare it to the look-a-likes. We grill 12 months out of the year being in California and my grill has held up well.

Good Luck


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the quick feedback.

Can you imagine that I purchase a Canadian made bbq in the US just to bring it back to Canada because it is cheaper
















Jim - I also bbq 12 months of the year. You just need alot of BTUs during a snow storm







I will check out Lowe's










Nice BBQ

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've become a Weber fan. Having had my Weber for 10+ years and knowing it is still going strong and that I can always fine replacement parts for it has me sold. I want a new, bigger BBQ but the reality is the one I have works great and still looks good. So when it comes time to replace it I'll be looking at the Weber line up.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm with Y-Guy...
I've got the WEBER GENESIS STAINLESS...love it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pete

I have been eyeing that model...are you pleased with your choice?

Thor


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I bought a stainless grill manufactured by Nexgrill on sale at a local grocery chain (HEB). for $399. Four burner plus a side burner. The grills themselves were cast iron however, but the burners, covers and everything else is stainless. I've had it for 3+ years and it has worked flawlessly. I'm very satisfied and for the price you can't beat it.
Here is a review from epinions.

Regards, Glenn
________________________________________________________________________________
__
Our local Lowe's sells 4 different Jenn-Air grills. one of them is the JA461P made by Vermont Castings which known for quality The other three are the 720-0061-LP (45k BTU 3 burner), the 720-0062-LP (48k BTU 4 burner), and the 720-0063-LP (60k BTU 5 burner) which are made for Jenn-Air by Nexgrill with mixed reviews. After doing a lot of research, I determined that Nexgrill makes stainless steel grills for almost everyone. Sears, Sam's, Target, Costco, Sports Academy, and Charbroil to name a few. The quality level from Nexgrill you get appears to be determined by the store's purchasing department. It seems that Jenn-Air and Lowe's has requested a high quality product from Nexgrill.

I compared the Vermont Castings(VC) JA461P to the Nexgrill Jenn-Air models at Lowe's. With a high strength magnet I able to determined the Nexgrill Jenn-Air models were all constructed of high quality stainless steel whereas the VC grill was not. The best stainless steel is non-magnetic. The Nexgrill models were constructed as much as possible out of stainless steel and the VC had only a stainless lid and three cabinet panels. The stainless steel on the VC was of a lower quality. The warranty was better on the Nexgrill also. Even the Nexgrill burners as well as the grates were better. After much investigation, I reached the conclusion the Nexgrill models offered much more bang for the buck.

Now I have owned the Lowe's, Jenn-Air, Nexgrill 720-0061-LP for two weeks. When I first put the grill together I noticed a slight dent in one of the front door and called the 800 number located on the front of the door. A Jenn-Air/Nexgrill rep answered the phone and was very pleasant. In five days I had another door at no cost to me. So the Jenn-Air/Nexgrill Service department worked for me as expected. I have cooked on the grill three times so far cooking burgers, chicken leg quarters, and ribeyes. Each time the grill reaches 500F in about 15 minutes and 650F in 20 minutes. After being a loyal Weber grill owner for 11 years I found that I am delighted with my new 720-0061-LP grill. Most people consider Weber the yardstick by which all other grills are measured by.

By the way, Nexgrill is made in China. In my opinion, the 720-0061-LP has the same quality of some of the other all stainless steel grills that sell for $1500-2500. Also from reading several forum responses, the 720-0061 is the one they picked over the 720-0062-LP and the 720-0063-LP.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Glen

Thanks for your input...great point. My plan is to visit several stores while camping and basically choose the best bang for your buck. I am hoping to find a clearence your a store wanting to clear out their BBQ's for the winter season. Lowe's, Home Depot and a couple local dealers are on the list.

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My Weber just gave up the ghost. Only 10 years old but the valves are shot and it needs new burners. I'll likely go to a scaled up (stainless) version - I know I can get parts for Weber forever if I need them - other brands I don't know. I've been doing a lot of shopping around and if I was a real party thrower I'd consider some of the super deluxe 9-billion BTU, 27 burner, LOX start models. But I'm not - I do half a dozen burgers and a handful of brats. Weber is more than sufficient.

clicky thingy or other clicky thingy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

BigBadBrain said:


> My Weber just gave up the ghost. Only 10 years old but the valves are shot and it needs new burners. I'll likely go to a scaled up (stainless) version - I know I can get parts for Weber forever if I need them - other brands I don't know. I've been doing a lot of shopping around and if I was a real party thrower I'd consider some of the super deluxe 9-billion BTU, 27 burner, LOX start models. But I'm not - I do half a dozen burgers and a handful of brats. Weber is more than sufficient.
> 
> clicky thingy or other clicky thingy


Ya know, my DW was giving me a hard time about letting my testosterone get the best of me and buying "the monster". But since then she has back-peddled and said "boy I'm sure glad we got the big one". I too thought it was bigger than I really needed but soon found out otherwise.

Having a nicer grill has encouraged me to do other and more things with it that will often cover the entire grill area with all 5 burners going. I can easily cover 1/2 of the grill with my now beloved grilled yellow squash, leaving just enough room to do the meat on the other side. And if you do have someone over for dinner you'll need the extra space.

And of course we do entertain fairly often, so I routinely fill the thing with chicken, steak, fish, or whatever. In hindsight it was a good choice.

(your results may vary)


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have the big jenn-air and love it. it is 3 years old and doing great. I vote for the Jenn-Air


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I can easily cover 1/2 of the grill with my now beloved grilled yellow squash, ....


You put ... vegetables on the BBQ.... why that's.... blasphemy!!









Regards, Glenn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

GlenninTexas said:


> I can easily cover 1/2 of the grill with my now beloved grilled yellow squash, ....


You put ... vegetables on the BBQ.... why that's.... blasphemy!!









Regards, Glenn

[/quote]

Not to worry my Texas BBQ'n brotha'. Plently of pulled pork, brisket, and ribs gettin' slow cooked too







I've been to the nirvana that is Smitty's in Lockhart


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I can easily cover 1/2 of the grill with my now beloved grilled yellow squash, ....


You put ... vegetables on the BBQ.... why that's.... blasphemy!!









Regards, Glenn

[/quote]

Not to worry my Texas BBQ'n brotha'. Plently of pulled pork, brisket, and ribs gettin' slow cooked too







I've been to the nirvana that is Smitty's in Lockhart








[/quote]

Whew,, OK you may enter the kindom.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My daughter does grilled pineapple with maple sugar basting for a great (and hypersweet) desert. That does take up some room on the grill now that I think about it.

With the bigger grill do you find yourself using it more often as well? I was thinking of putting in an outdoor kitchen at one point.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I actually do cook vegetables on mine. I like to soak ears of sweet corn in sugar water (whith the shucks pulled back a little. then pull the shucks back up and put onthe grill - mighty fine eatin'. This does take up quite a bit of grill space, so the extra space is worth it. Also try putting a whole sweet onion on the grill while you cook your other stuff, pretty good too.

Humm, time to go home and grill something, I'm suddenly hungry.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I have grill envy.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> I have grill envy.


Too funny









Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I did it. Bought a 5 burner all stainless steel grill.

What a savings in Canada the BBQ listed for $1349 plus 14% tax - ouch ... the exact BBQ was $899 reg on sale for $699 - yes

One happy camper...thanks everyone

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats !! Sounds like you found a good deal on it as well.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thor said:


> Well I did it. Bought a 5 burner all stainless steel grill.
> 
> What a savings in Canada the BBQ listed for $1349 plus 14% tax - ouch ... the exact BBQ was $899 reg on sale for $699 - yes
> 
> ...


Which one did you wind up with?
How long did it take you put together?


----------

